
iOS Typesafe and automatic font,color,image,localization(+Interpolation) manager - farzadshbfn
https://github.com/farzadshbfn/Styled
======
farzadshbfn
This library will manage different Color/Font schemes and Device font
managements and Localization (including String-Interpolation) to be managed
automatically (with device or custom controls) and in a type-safe way. SwiftUI
uses the same technique, but if you're limited to support iOS versions prior
to 13.0, I'm pretty sure this library can boost your application.

